# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Fastest Way To Burn Fat?

## pmb69

I'm looking for the fastest possible way to burn fat. I'd prefer to not use a steroid but will if needed. I'm 6'2" 210lbs and want to get to about 180-190 within the next few months. I just want to be ripped. I don't want to bulk up much if any. And I don't have more then an hour a day to do cardio and work out. Usually I can find 45 minutes or so to run on my eliptical and do 50 push ups and some dips.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

----------


## darkseed

LYPOSUCTION!!! thats gotta be the fastest way PMB!!! LOL!!!

----------


## pmb69

Lol. I definately don't want to do that. I can see my sixpack sitting behind the layer of fat but I want it to protrude with, workout and supplements or steroids . I don't care how I just want the fat burned.

----------


## Haro3

> I'm looking for the fastest possible way to burn fat. I'd prefer to not use a steroid but will if needed. I'm 6'2" 210lbs and want to get to about 180-190 within the next few months. I just want to be ripped. I don't want to bulk up much if any. And I don't have more then an hour a day to do cardio and work out. Usually I can find 45 minutes or so to run on my eliptical and do 50 push ups and some dips.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


whats your diet? thats the first place to start, and if you dont have the time to train properly then your results will show your lack of effort. gaurantee you can find time to get in cardio and some resistance training if not if your goal is being lean then cardio is what you need more of 45 mins at a minimum depending on your bf% now and if you dont have a muscular base underneath your fat i dont care how lean you get you prolly still wont look "ripped" and yes stay away from steriods you do not need and are clearly not ready for them they would be a quick fix and thats not how they should be used

----------


## sorel_C

check the diet forum sticky,, and you definantly dont need any roiads

----------


## JSola

20 lbs in a few months is absolutely attainable without the use of steroids . I have clients losing 3-5lbs a week when their diet and cardio is right. It takes discipline to eat eveything in correct portions and at correct times, as well as the discipline to push yourself harder than you're used to during your cardio. Steroids to loss weight is a terrible idea.

----------


## fdrx7man

nope aas you dont need to get there.. Id say diet and exercise man if you have 2-3 months to get there.. I dont see a problem dropping 10-20 pounds over than time frame if you do everything properly..

----------


## longhorn814

> whats your diet? thats the first place to start, and if you dont have the time to train properly then your results will show your lack of effort. gaurantee you can find time to get in cardio and some resistance training if not if your goal is being lean then cardio is what you need more of 45 mins at a minimum depending on your bf% now and if you dont have a muscular base underneath your fat i dont care how lean you get you prolly still wont look "ripped" and yes stay away from steriods you do not need and are clearly not ready for them they would be a quick fix and thats not how they should be used



x2..diet and cardio is the best way to shed fat..even if you try steroids or fat burners, if your diet sucks, you wont get results

----------


## darkseed

but more than anything else brotha....you must be DEDICATED!!!! you find a workout that gears toward your goals and you stick with it. if you have motivation issues then get a personal trainer than will kick ya ass in the gym. trust me, ive been there and done it. you'll be fine man.

----------


## pmb69

I'm really not on any diet right now. I pretty much eat lunch and dinner and almost never breakfast. I just started drinking muscle milk this morning to hopefully supplement not eating breakfast.

Last year I was 236lbs and I dropped to 189 in 6 months of working out daily. I worked out for an hour and a half to two hours (45 minutes to an hour of running on an eliptical) with some push ups and a few dumbell workouts. I was also taking Hydroxycut and eating basically salads, meat no pop and not many sugars or sweets at all. I heard Hydroxycut does not really work so I figured I would not go back to that. 

I am so busy with my wife and kids it is hard for me to find any more then an hour a day after work to get in any kind of workout. So just last week I started running for 45 mins on the eliptical a night. I can see my six pack through the layer of fat when I flex in the mirror and my wife says she can see them. I want to see them protruding. I have a great muscle base under the fat and if I can just burn it it will definately show.

I basically want the best fat burning supplement to go along with my little exercise (eliptical running) regimen and diet (which I will read on in the diet forums).

----------


## fdrx7man

Darkseed.. i think you hit it on the head there.. Dedication is the key.. if you dont have that you will lose your will very fast and just not care.. if your dedicated you will see results because you actually care about getting to your goal.. not a pipedream!

----------


## fdrx7man

hydroxycut i like man! plus its legal..

----------


## darkseed

PMB also remember there is no such thing as "supplementing a meal". your body needs all of those good/bad fats, vitamins and minerals from those meals. try making yourself a weekly meal plan. go pick up a men's fitness magazine. they have excellent meal plans that you can use. also before you try roids, have you ever thought about trying hydroxycut hardcore or some type of non-steriodal fat burner??

----------


## pmb69

> PMB also remember there is no such thing as "supplementing a meal". your body needs all of those good/bad fats, vitamins and minerals from those meals. try making yourself a weekly meal plan. go pick up a men's fitness magazine. they have excellent meal plans that you can use. also before you try roids, have you ever thought about trying hydroxycut hardcore or some type of non-steriodal fat burner??


I've read good and bad reviews from Hydroxycut but if it does really work maybe I'll pick it up again. It seemed to work for me last year, but then again I worked my ass off to lose the weight. So I guess I wasn't really sure if it was the Hydroxycut or the diet/work out. I'd love to try a great proven non steroidal fat burner for sure.

----------


## pmb69

Is that Clenbuteral considered a steroid ? Does it work? Should I try it? I'm new to this stuff and have barely ever been to the gym.

----------


## AirborneRanger

i know when i want to lose weight i just have a bowel movment, normaly sheds 10 lbs right there

----------


## longhorn814

> Is that Clenbuteral considered a steroid? Does it work? Should I try it? I'm new to this stuff and have barely ever been to the gym.


i would not take clen ..its not a steroid though, but it does have some pretty bad sides if youre not careful..but like i said..if you dont train right and eat well..clen or any other compound will not help you out..youre looking for a shortcut that doesnt exist..stop being lazy and get in the gym  :Nutkick:

----------


## New2Anabolic

:Welcome: 

I have about 10-15 pounds to lose as well, I mean - My abs aren't 'showing' behind the fat, but you can clearly see the outline, and my top 2 abs are kind of huge.

What I'm cycling is: TEST E 500mg per week (250mg x2 pw) & Clenbuterol (which is a steroid -side kick, not an anabolic susbstance) --> All of this requires proper research though, as this stuff is not a toy that you can just pick up and mess around with.

If you want to lose weight, I would say that it is a nice and easy cycle right there, and if you eat right, and do 30min to 1hr of cardio a day (or even every other day) -- you will lose the weight, guaranteed!

Diet is #1 though man.

----------


## pmb69

It's not that I want a shortcut (ok maybe I do). I just want to lose 20-30 lbs in 2-3 months the fastest possible way without trying to kill myself. I can't afford a gym membership nor do I have time (or one anywhere close to my home). I basically have an eliptical and a set of 46lb dumbells I do any weight workout I can think of with.

----------


## darkseed

dieting is hard, the will to get your ass up to workout is hard.... its a mind set PMB. if i were you, id start off with a personal trainer for real. and as you train you will learn.

----------


## longhorn814

> I have about 10-15 pounds to lose as well, I mean - My abs aren't 'showing' behind the fat, but you can clearly see the outline, and my top 2 abs are kind of huge.
> 
> What I'm cycling is: TEST E 500mg per week (250mg x2 pw) & Clenbuterol (which is a steroid -side kick, not an anabolic susbstance) --> All of this requires proper research though, as this stuff is not a toy that you can just pick up and mess around with.
> 
> If you want to lose weight, I would say that it is a nice and easy cycle right there, and if you eat right, and do 30min to 1hr of cardio a day (or even every other day) -- you will lose the weight, guaranteed!
> 
> Diet is #1 though man.


telling someone who wants to lose bodyfat to jump on 500mg of test/wk is stupid..let alone when they tell you they dont really even have time to work out

----------


## fdrx7man

i still think lypo is the answer!! lol I have read that the new smart lipo is amazing compared to what it once was! it even tightens the skin now!

----------


## dece870717

Roids in combination with super low clean cal diet, lots of cardio, and some T3 to keep metabolism high.

----------


## darkseed

well PMB there ya have it. either take what GNC has to offer or research some "other" products and find what best suits you. ultimately its going to come down to you making the decision.

----------


## spywizard

> I'm looking for the fastest possible way to burn fat. I'd prefer to not use a steroid but will if needed. I'm 6'2" 210lbs and want to get to about 180-190 within the next few months. I just want to be ripped. I don't want to bulk up much if any. And I don't have more then an hour a day to do cardio and work out. Usually I can find 45 minutes or so to run on my eliptical and do 50 push ups and some dips.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


so you don't watch any tv, and you don't date a girl..

ok.. 

the reason we use steroids in a cutting cycle is so we don't lose muscle in a caloric deficit environment..

if my maintenance intake is 3200 cals per day.. and i cut that by 500 calories.. i will lose muscle, but i will lose some muscle. thus we use something to stop the muscle wasting..

----------


## Panzerfaust80

Try some DNP . It does a body good!  :Smilie:  I hear the results are DEATHLY good!!

----------


## pmb69

> so you don't watch any tv, and you don't date a girl..
> 
> ok.. 
> 
> the reason we use steroids in a cutting cycle is so we don't lose muscle in a caloric deficit environment..
> 
> if my maintenance intake is 3200 cals per day.. and i cut that by 500 calories.. i will lose muscle, but i will lose some muscle. thus we use something to stop the muscle wasting..


I printed out a diet from the diet section to try out, although it sounds like it tastes like shit. I'm horrible with calorie counting so any alternative would be great. 

I barely have time to watch TV unless I am running on my eliptical and I really don't look to date many women since I am married.

----------


## Panzerfaust80

LOL so since ur married you... "...really don't look to date MANY women.." implying that you do still date, just not that many women? 

i'd look to date no more than 2-3 extra women per month, however once u pass that then you'll automatically be moved into the coveted "Many Women" category and then ull be considered a bad husband.  :Frown:

----------


## DRLifter

For what I have read here the only compound that will give that kind of losses is the more dangerous thing talked over here, theres even a thread in the front page right now talking about its deadly properties, is DNP or you either lose 15 pounds in a week on it or you die on it.

----------


## pmb69

> LOL so since ur married you... "...really don't look to date MANY women.." implying that you do still date, just not that many women? 
> 
> i'd look to date no more than 2-3 extra women per month, however once u pass that then you'll automatically be moved into the coveted "Many Women" category and then ull be considered a bad husband.


I was being sarcastic lol.

----------


## Panzerfaust80

Thats what i recommended a few posts up!!! a lil credit here, eh??

----------


## pmb69

> For what I have read here the only compound that will give that kind of losses is the more dangerous thing talked over here, theres even a thread in the front page right now talking about its deadly properties, is DNP or you either lose 15 pounds in a week on it or you die on it.


Yep read about that and I'm not willing to try it. I think I'll just change my diet, do an hour of cardio a day and try out Hydroxycut Hardcore.

----------


## Panzerfaust80

Hey thats the fastest diet around.. I hear once you get moved into a casket the weight REALLY starts fallin off...!!

----------


## darkseed

man you'd be better off just downing a bottle of some hydrocloric acid.

----------


## Panzerfaust80

> man you'd be better off just downing a bottle of some hydrocloric acid.


I did that once, it gave me crazy heartburn!!! i wouldnt recommend it.. but if you're dead set on trying it have tumz handy.

someone a long time ago hydrochloric acid helps you keep ur gains post-cycle..

----------


## DRLifter

In a more serious note, im currently on Clen right now and I havent noticed any unbearable side effects, just some bothering ones and i have lost 4 pounds so far in my 1st week, it is not the magic pill that you are looking for, but it may help to achieve your goals along with a very strict diet and lots of cardio and weight lifting.

----------


## darkseed

hey DR im with cha man. today is day2 , cycle 1 for me on clen . of course i havent seen results this damn quick but today i took 40mcgs at once and i couldnt sit still!! tomorrow, of course, ill be taking 60mcgs. i just gotta space it out during the day.

----------


## longhorn814

> For what I have read here the only compound that will give that kind of losses is the more dangerous thing talked over here, theres even a thread in the front page right now talking about its deadly properties, is DNP or you either lose 15 pounds in a week on it or you die on it.



many things can be deadly when improperly used or abused..dnp , clen , tylenol, even water..dont think that clen isnt without its dangerous side effects..it affects your cardiovascular system and tissue

----------


## DRLifter

Longhorn, in the only scenario when I have seen clen affecting the heart is when HUGE doses where applied to animals, the max dose that a human have and should go is 200-230mcg a day and that is a LOT, I havent heard of anybody having a heart attack because of his course on Clen, while i have already read of 2 people dying on DNP .

I have seen you advocating against clen in every thread in the board, what really happened in your particular experience with clen that you hate it so much now...

----------


## darkseed

if i had that bad of a response from a steriod . id disassociate myself from anything to do with steroids with the quickness!!!

----------


## longhorn814

> Longhorn, in the only scenario when I have seen clen affecting the heart is when HUGE doses where applied to animals, the max dose that a human have and should go is 200-230mcg a day and that is a LOT, I havent heard of anybody having a heart attack because of his course on Clen, while i have already read of 2 people dying on DNP .
> 
> I have seen you advocating against clen in every thread in the board, what really happened in your particular experience with clen that you hate it so much now...


just b/c youve read about DNP doesnt make you all knowing..have you ever tried it? My guess is no. Ive done both and the medical results, I have while on both of them are my reason why I dont like clen. 14 day cycle of DNP..working up to 600mg/day..heart rate/blood pressure and EKG were normal, bloodwork has my electrolyetes slightly off, which is to be expected. After 7 days on clen got up to 100 mcgs on days 6 and 7..bp was 160/110, resting heart rate was 120bpm, EKG came back abnormal. Bloodwork was fairly normal excepted for elevated CK levels, which may or may not be indicative of heart damage. If people want to use it thats fine, but I hate when people come on here thinking clen is so safe and has no side effects. When something makes you shake like that, its affecting your cardiovascular system..do a bunch of blow and it'll do the same thing, which we know isnt good for ya. People react differently to different substance, but telling people that clen has no sides is just ignorant..clen is overrated IMO, personally losing an extra lb or 2 isnt worth possibly damaging my heart..diet and cardio is all I need anymore.

----------


## DRLifter

Ok, so you are saying that DNP is safer than Clen ?? just because your particular experience ignoring all the other data available, there are countless people who have used clen with no permanent damage, though im sure you cant say the same over DNP. I never said Clen doesnt have any sides, i just said that in my experience I havent had any unbearable sides and yes Clen may be overrated and less efective than DNP in fat loss progress but I prefer to choose the safe side than to be ripped in a casket.

----------


## longhorn814

> Ok, so you are saying that DNP is safer than Clen?? just because your particular experience ignoring all the other data available, there are countless people who have used clen with no permanent damage, though im sure you cant say the same over DNP. I never said Clen doesnt have any sides, i just said that in my experience I havent had any unbearable sides and yes Clen may be overrated and less efective than DNP in fat loss progress but I prefer to choose the safe side than to be ripped in a casket.



not saying one is safer than the other, there are countless people who have used DNP safely too..both have side effects and neither should be taken lightly..personally I wont use either again..just b/c you look good on the outside, doesnt mean your insides are healthy..i happen to be in a unique position where I can get any medical test and bloodwork done with a simple phone call so I have a pretty good idea how everything I put in my body affects me..clen by far affected my body worse than anything Ive put into it

----------


## Haro3

> I have about 10-15 pounds to lose as well, I mean - My abs aren't 'showing' behind the fat, but you can clearly see the outline, and my top 2 abs are kind of huge.
> 
> What I'm cycling is: TEST E 500mg per week (250mg x2 pw) & Clenbuterol (which is a steroid -side kick, not an anabolic susbstance) --> All of this requires proper research though, as this stuff is not a toy that you can just pick up and mess around with.
> 
> If you want to lose weight, I would say that it is a nice and easy cycle right there, and if you eat right, and do 30min to 1hr of cardio a day (or even every other day) -- you will lose the weight, guaranteed!
> 
> Diet is #1 though man.


absolutely horrible advice the guy said he eats 2 times a day and has barely an hour to train which is going to be primarily cardio why would you suggest a cycle this is the worst thing you could advize

----------


## Haro3

> not saying one is safer than the other, there are countless people who have used DNP safely too..both have side effects and neither should be taken lightly..personally I wont use either again..just b/c you look good on the outside, doesnt mean your insides are healthy..i happen to be in a unique position where I can get any medical test and bloodwork done with a simple phone call so I have a pretty good idea how everything I put in my body affects me..clen by far affected my body worse than anything Ive put into it


i agree with all you've said. I've run both, clen makes me jittery to the point i do not like being on it and the headaches are rediculous not worth it i'd stick to cardio/ restricted calories any day.

DNP what i like to call death in pill form lol definately works i will not say that but it is hard on you, granted i got blood work done while on it and everything was ok but man that stuff takes a tole on you, the fevers and the sweats and the lack of energy are second to nothing i've experienced then i got hives (but i tend to run higher dosages than most) either way the shitty thing is the half life is so long that once you cant tolerate it anymore you still have like 3-5 more days of it cuz its built up in your system dont knock it till you try it but i recomend doc supervision on this one which im fortunate enough to have

----------


## johnjohny

well im a first time user but i have been working out since i was 14 i am now 23 i have really never had trouble with gaining size but im hitting some pretty hard blocks with loosing fat. i do cardio everyday and my diet has improved alot over the past couple of months. i am 
6'3'' 270lb bf approx 17% 
my goal is to get down to 10% fat with loosing very little of my muscle as possible. i have on hand
8 weeks worth of winni tabs at 25mg a day dose and alot of clen 

soo what im asking is what do you think of this stack? and for my size what are the proper dosages? and how long i should take them??? im not really worried about gaining alot of size have that already. want to be ripped for a bit and then latter maybe gain more

any good help would be thanked and valued

----------


## darkseed

how about we not go around BASHING a substance. its one thing to make people "aware" of what can happen from personal usage/experience, and theres another to go around saying its worthless in so many words. there are probably more newbies, like myself, than vets on this forum and the last thing they need to hear is all this foul shyt about a product and nothing about the good it can do. its absolutely obsurd....

----------


## Panzerfaust80

yeah but when somethings a poison and could possibly kill you (i know, i know ANYTHING could kill u when not used correctly etc) people advise against it usage which i suppose leads to "substance bashing"... 

hey darkseed Im gonna pm u bro.

----------


## darkseed

cool

----------


## longhorn814

> how about we not go around BASHING a substance. its one thing to make people "aware" of what can happen from personal usage/experience, and theres another to go around saying its worthless in so many words. there are probably more newbies, like myself, than vets on this forum and the last thing they need to hear is all this foul shyt about a product and nothing about the good it can do. its absolutely obsurd....


i wasnt bashing anything..i was just posting my experience and medical results from my clen and dnp use..people were saying clen doesnt mess with your heart and I wanted to make them aware that it can and does..i dont care what people use...were all grown up here and can make our own decisions

----------


## kick6

if you want to lose weight you're going to have to eat. No skipped breakfasts. You need to eat 5-7 times per day, and your macronutrients have to be in the right proportion. I honestly don't think doing 45 minutes of cardio is really helping you much. I also imagine that you're probably running your ass off on the elliptical until you get out of breath, and THATS not helping either. You need to take your hour you spend in the gym, and split it up 50/50 with cardio and weights. Since you're not trying to put on a lot of mass, you can superset everything in the gym to save time. What I mean by that is: no breaks between exercises. So if you're doing biceps and triceps on the same day, you do a set of biceps walk over, and immediately do a set of triceps, and then go back and do another set of biceps. When it comes to your cardio, find your target heart rate and keep it while doing cardio! You'll be suprised at how low it really is. in conclusion:

1. eat 5-7 times a day, no skipped breakfast.

2. go to the diet forum, and set a diet. Stick to it. You want to try to eat 500 calories less than maintenance (which for a 210 dude is about 2100 calories....maintenance caloric intake is a moving target as your weight changes)

3. half an hour of cardio, half an hour of weights. Try to get in at least 3 sessions of weights and 4 sessions of cardio per week. Between eating at a caloric deficit, and doing cardio, you should be able to intake -800 calories net per day. This will put you on track to lose 1 lb per week. If your macros are correct, and you're lifting properly this could be completely fat.

4. Plan your workouts beforehand so you're not wasting time wandering around the gym deciding what exercises to do. I personally like to do a 5 minute warmup on a stationary bike, and I take that time to write out my workout for the day.

5.superset everything to keep your heart rate slightly elevated while you're lifting weights and to reduce the amount of time spent lifting weights.




This is far from ideal, but given your constraints, should still allow you to reach your goals.

----------


## darkseed

hey longhorn i wasnt directing that at you brotha. i was just making a general comment.

----------


## Panzerfaust80

BASH BASH BASH!! BASH THAT SUBSTANCE!!! 

"Substance Bashing" , the new "Gay Bashing" lol...

"... Think before you bash..."
"... Substance Bashing, it MUST stop..."
"... If you're gonna bash, bash with dignity!"

----------


## longhorn814

> hey longhorn i wasnt directing that at you brotha. i was just making a general comment.


i know bro  :Nutkick:

----------


## darkseed

hey watch the nuts!!! lol

----------


## longhorn814

it was either that or the chairshot!! lol

----------


## johnjohny

no one answered my blog what gives

----------

